# Distance learning



## jdmills (Feb 3, 2005)

Due to my geographical location and family commitments, I find it somewhat unlikely that I will be able to travel several times a week for steady classes. Anyone have an opinion on distance learning?  Is it a complete waste of time or does it have a proper use for situations such as mine?  I studied Kenpo for a couple years under some very competent instructors so I am not a complete novice but it has been a long time (SGM Parker was still alive).  Any suggestions?  I sure don't want to buy a belt.  Are there decent programs that turn out decent students if the student does his part?  I'm in south west Florida and just a bit too far to head to Lee Wedlake's place on a steady basis.


----------



## shane23ss (Feb 3, 2005)

I believe distance learning is like any other type of learning in that you get out of it what you put in. If you train hard and STUDY the material, then I believe it is feasable you could learn. You have some background in kenpo already. Sure makes a big difference. I don't know that I would be so quick to tell a brand new beginner to the martial arts to learn that way. Many here will tell you that it can't be done. For most, it probably can't be done. I would make sure who ever the instructor is you go with is wide open for communication. I would also travel to Mr Weblake's studio whenever possible to get some "real life" instruction. Just remember that what you are learning via distance, will probably differ slightly than what Mr Wedlake is teaching at his place. Just my opinion.


----------



## Danjo (Feb 3, 2005)

Go here for input on this topic http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20580


----------



## Danjo (Feb 3, 2005)

Here's another one same topic: http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10160


----------



## shane23ss (Feb 3, 2005)

Yeah, this has been talked about a lot. But, what the hay.


----------



## Mark Weiser (Feb 4, 2005)

I have tried several distance learning programs in Kenpo. I have found that Michael Acord's Kenpo Program is better for the fact of the daily support both via email, message board, phone calls. The Home Study students are great and we talk daily and give each other support and insights on our training experiences. Mike and Alex are available daily and often contact the students daily. 

Here is his website 

http://www.kenpokarate.info/


----------



## Dark Kenpo Lord (Feb 4, 2005)

Mark Weiser said:
			
		

> I have tried several distance learning programs in Kenpo. I have found that Michael Acord's Kenpo Program is better for the fact of the daily support both via email, message board, phone calls. The Home Study students are great and we talk daily and give each other support and insights on our training experiences. Mike and Alex are available daily and often contact the students daily.
> 
> Here is his website
> 
> http://www.kenpokarate.info/


Hmm, so do you study with this guy from the EKKS?   Seems Brint Berry is getting rank from a dead guy, wearing the Parker Patch, and wouldn't know Kenpo if it bit him in ***?


http://www.easternkenpokaratesociety.com/modules.php?name=Content&pa=showpage&pid=7



This Michael Acord appears to have gotten rank from him, see link, are you endorsing the EKKS as well?     From what I've been told, what Michael Acord did was find all the stuff on the net and put it in a binder All the info is out there, he just took the time to find it, print it, and sell it.   If you can prove me wrong, please do.   He has also put pictures of some prominent Kenpo people in his literature without their permission, and the fact he's not trained with any of them that I know of, would you please elaborate on this and again prove me wrong.


http://www.easternkenpokaratesociety.com/modules.php?name=Content&pa=showpage&pid=10


BTW, what training have you done outside of video training, from my understanding, that's all you've done?    Weren't you recently boasting  about Rob Broad's program last month?


DarK LorD


----------



## Dark Kenpo Lord (Feb 4, 2005)

Mark Weiser said:
			
		

> I have tried several distance learning programs in Kenpo. I have found that Michael Acord's Kenpo Program is better for the fact of the daily support both via email, message board, phone calls. The Home Study students are great and we talk daily and give each other support and insights on our training experiences. Mike and Alex are available daily and often contact the students daily.
> 
> Here is his website
> 
> http://www.kenpokarate.info/


Hey, you might find this one of interest Mark.

http://www.k-9selfdefense.com/brown.htm


----------



## bdparsons (Feb 4, 2005)

Mark Weiser said:
			
		

> I have tried several distance learning programs in Kenpo. I have found that Michael Acord's Kenpo Program is better for the fact of the daily support both via email, message board, phone calls. The Home Study students are great and we talk daily and give each other support and insights on our training experiences. Mike and Alex are available daily and often contact the students daily.
> 
> Here is his website
> 
> http://www.kenpokarate.info/



Under Accord's program the accountability for the material learned comes when? Unless I'm mistaken it appears that Accord sends the rank certificates along with the videos. Is this right?

Bill Parsons
Triangle Kenpo Institute


----------



## Seabrook (Feb 4, 2005)

Live instruction is always better than video instruction but if distance is a big concern, here's a couple of suggestions. First, be sure to get involved with a top notch program - there's way too many programs which will literally hand you a black belt if you pay the money up front (just check out ebay if you don't believe me). 

If you are planning on a home study, give Larry Tatum a call...or check out his website at www.ltatum.com

In my opinion, he's got the best videos/dvd's on the market and trust me, I have seen and own a lot. 

Second, it's best if you can find a training partner. Since EPAK is technique intensive, working the techniques in the air does not equate to doing them on a live partner. 

If you are willing to work hard at it, you can still develop proper focus, intensity, accuracy, and timing. Good luck.

Jamie Seabrook
http://www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------



## jdmills (Feb 4, 2005)

Thank you all.  Yes, I've run accross the programs that send the certificates along with the instruction tapes and the programs that take the idea that i"t is not how long you studied but what you know" that it is not important to train at all and here's all the secrets and a black belt rank.  

Since I have studied Kenpo (and met SGM Parker a few times at seminars) I do recognize Kenpo when I see it.  I realize that distance learning is not an optimal way of instruction but I am trying to get back to Kenpo some way.


----------



## Danjo (Feb 4, 2005)

Dark Kenpo Lord said:
			
		

> Hey, you might find this one of interest Mark.
> 
> http://www.k-9selfdefense.com/brown.htm


Oh my Gawd Dark Kenpo Lord, that is too funny! I love the part where he says, 

"In fighting skills, however, the _lowliest _Comanche warrior could wipe out an entire _troop _of "civilized" soldiers all on his lonesome."

I think I'll start calling myself a "Hyper-Skilled Fighter" also.


----------



## The Kai (Feb 4, 2005)

How about the "the skills that leave a pile of warm beef at your feet"?

Todd


----------



## pete (Feb 4, 2005)

Mark Weiser said:
			
		

> I have tried several distance learning programs in Kenpo. I have found that Michael Acord's Kenpo Program is better for the fact of the daily support both via email, message board, phone calls. The Home Study students are great and we talk daily and give each other support and insights on our training experiences.





			
				DarK LorD said:
			
		

> BTW, what training have you done outside of video training, from my understanding, that's all you've done? Weren't you recently boasting about Rob Broad's program last month?


 
re: James Ibrao
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showpost.php?p=284240&postcount=3

re: Trevor Haines
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showpost.php?p=255545&postcount=32

re: Al Farnsworth:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showpost.php?p=265497&postcount=38


so mark, now that you've had a few months... what are your findings?

pete.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Feb 4, 2005)

Oh my god, Pete...that's one of the funniest constellations of ideas provided for context that I think I've ever seen. Freakin' awesome.

D.


----------



## The Kai (Feb 4, 2005)

Seems to me quick way to get rank, then I'll do the work.  

Excuse me while I step over this quivering pile of warm beef at my feet


----------



## Mark Weiser (Feb 4, 2005)

Well now the troops have assembled and circled the wagon train LOL! 

Since I live in a Town that has no Kenpo Schools. The only way even to get a glimpse of Kenpo is via video. Now I will try to address the questions. 

James Ibrao system -- This not Kenpo but a form of Whu Shu or Kung fu. 
Trevor Haines -- Has more or less dropped of the planet last I heard he moved to Tennesse and given leadership of his programs to one of his blackbelts in California. 
Al character I never bought or studied his system. 

Rob and I have talked about his program. He is learning how to make video tapes that are professional in quality. Every new project needs fine tuning. He also knows what is going on as well in other areas. 


I just bought the videos from Acord's Studios and his Manual. I am in the process of veiwing them and noticed he is not on the videos but he uses another Instructor to teach Kenpo. I am not sure about Ranking of Acord. I can ask him when I speak with him next. I did not get the certs and I asked not to have them until I get the proper testing done. From what I was told the certs are sent without dates and the seal once you pass the test the seal is sent with the proper date. 

I am in contact with several other Acord Students in my state and I am in the process of finding a way for us to train together once a month. I am also actively finding a training partner here in my home town as well. 


Some people without benefit of a live Kenpo Instructor has only these choices. I have never said that Video Study was the best avenue of training however there are those whom are beyond the reach of a Kenpo Instructor. 


Give up forget about it.
Move to a town or state with an Instructor
Travel large amount of miles and expense in addition to the study cost.
Find a Kenpo Instructor that is willing to travel to teach or move to your hometown.
Video Studies.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Feb 4, 2005)

I won't pick on ya; I admire the tenacity with which you approach the issue. My opinion has been made.

You gotta do the best you can with what you got, and it sounds like you are trying. I do like 2, 3, & 4, though.

Dave.


----------



## shane23ss (Feb 4, 2005)

Seabrook said:
			
		

> Live instruction is always better than video instruction but if distance is a big concern, here's a couple of suggestions. First, be sure to get involved with a top notch program - there's way too many programs which will literally hand you a black belt if you pay the money up front (just check out ebay if you don't believe me).
> 
> If you are planning on a home study, give Larry Tatum a call...or check out his website at www.ltatum.com
> 
> ...


  I looked at Mr Tatum's website. I didn't really see where any test were mentioned. Do you have any further info on that?


----------



## Mark Weiser (Feb 4, 2005)

I spoke with Acord's Assistant Instructor. He stated that in order to move past Orange Belt you need a training/testing partner.  He would prefer two partners but one would do.


----------



## masherdong (Feb 13, 2005)

Mark, are you being picked on?? lol


----------



## Seabrook (Feb 14, 2005)

shane23ss said:
			
		

> I looked at Mr Tatum's website. I didn't really see where any test were mentioned. Do you have any further info on that?


Shoot him an email or give him a call. He could elaborate best.

Cheers,

Jamie Seabrook
www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------



## ikenpo (Feb 14, 2005)

Seabrook said:
			
		

> First, be sure to get involved with a top notch program - there's way too many programs which will literally hand you a black belt if you pay the money up front (just check out ebay if you don't believe me).



Jamie,

I have to ask...Do you consider Mr. Spry's video system to be top notch? I know you skipped 4th and got your 5th Black from him (based on your book), and participated in his Hall of Fame program. For whatever reason his name doesn't appear on your website anymore. 

I suppose the next question is where the loyalty in video training? As far as the next rank, or until one can collect $39.95 to start buying the next series. 

My final thought is this...

I'm all for people being exposed to good Kenpo instruction (i.e. Mr. Tatum's tapes, Mr. Planas' tapes), but at the point that it is ONLY for convenience sake, because someone doesn't want to have to travel or go out of their way (make a phone call, get a contact, set up a local seminar, take a weekend trip), then I say screw it. Take up TKD, there's one right down the street (no matter where you live) and it will be easy, just the way you like it.

jb


----------



## bdparsons (Feb 14, 2005)

jbkenpo said:
			
		

> Take up TKD, there's one right down the street (no matter where you live) and it will be easy, just the way you like it.
> 
> jb



To assume that all Kenpo distance learning programs are "easy" is an assumption not based in fact.

Respects,
Bill Parsons
Triangle Kenpo Institute


----------



## GAB (Feb 14, 2005)

jbkenpo said:
			
		

> Jamie,
> 
> I have to ask...Do you consider Mr. Spry's video system to be top notch? I know you skipped 4th and got your 5th Black from him (based on your book), and participated in his Hall of Fame program. For whatever reason his name doesn't appear on your website anymore.
> 
> ...


Hi, I just received Jamie's new book on PDF and I noticed that he shows 
Steve Spry as one of his teachers.

I have just received the material, I was not aware that you could not print it so you could read it in a more comfortable location than in front of your computer...

I am not so sure, Jamie... But I thought you could get it in a book so it could be read and used to help you accomplish acts of violence at the dojo...

Regards, Gary


----------



## Mark Weiser (Feb 14, 2005)

There will always be problems with those trained in a dojo and those trained via distance learning. 

Being the pusedo philsopher that I am lol. I think it maybe in part that those trained in a "traditional" can not understand that many people live in out of the way places and we do not have the honor of living in major cities in larger states where you can pick up a local phone book and look at list and list of Martial Art Schools. Why should someone like myself be forced to say "Oh well forget it!" When I like something I will find a way to study that is reasonable. 

Now it is even more restricted when you are looking for a specific Martial Art such as Kenpo. Now for myself I would be a the local Kenpo School every night and if possible during the day on my days off. I do not have the luxury of having such a school in my area. 

So the next best thing is Distance learning and getting a group of people to study with you and train and test. And if possible travel to your Kenpo Instructor at least monthly or quarterly. 

Sincerely,
Mark E. Weiser


----------



## Danjo (Feb 14, 2005)

Here's something interesting to read regarding what can be learned:

*"Wheelchair Coach Kicks It In The NFL"*


*He's never played a down of football. But, hes the kicking coach for the Miami Dolphins.*

Im Bill McCartney Its *4TH and Goal*!

Like so many boys, Doug Blevins dreamed of being a football hero, but cerebral palsy denied this dream. Stuck in a wheelchair, but with ferocious determination, Blevins set his sights on a different dream.

"I knew I'd never play a down," Blevins said. "But I was set on this goal, making it to the National Football League.

He reviewed football guides. He filled notebooks during televised games. He attended coaching camps and obsessively reviewed replays. And, after spending a lifetime studying the game, Blevins is now one of the world's foremost authorities on kicking a football.

After earning a football coaching scholarship from the University of Tennessee, Blevins formed his own consulting company. He named it "Championship Placekicking & Punting". And, his reputation grew quickly.

In a game that often comes down to special teams, he became an asset. Before long, NFL teams were calling for his expertise. And, the Miami Dolphins hired him as their kicking coach.

Blevins says that he has a little cerebral palsy, and refuses to use a disability sticker in his car. He operates under this simple life philosophy, If you stop accomplishing, you stagnate.

Guys, I think its time we apply Blevins philosophy to our relationships. Accomplishing means that we initiate reconciliation when weve hurt our wives. Accomplishing means that we don't let bad blood fester between us and a co-worker.

It means that we learn to humble ourselves, in order to save relationships. Accomplishing means that we don't allow ourselves to slack off when it comes to serving others. If we stop accomplishing, we will stagnate  and so will our relationships.

Doug Blevins has done what many thought impossible. If we're willing to challenge ourselves in our relationships, we too are capable of amazing things.



This guy never kicked a football and yet is a highly regarded football kicking coach. There was a full article on him in the LA Times Superbowl Sunday. He learned through watching and listening. Now, if that can be done, what can be accomplished through video training? It seems to me that the answer is a LOT. Now, I will never say that it equals live training, and training with a partner(s), but it still poses an intriguing question eh?


----------



## ikenpo (Feb 14, 2005)

bdparsons said:
			
		

> To assume that all Kenpo distance learning programs are "easy" is an assumption not based in fact.
> 
> Respects,
> Bill Parsons
> Triangle Kenpo Institute



sigh...

I was referring primarily to ease of access. But based on what I already know, and how I'm used to executing techniques, it definitely would not be "easy" for me to learn IKCA material...So your absolutely correct. 

jb

p.s. I have access to all of their curriculum tapes, so if I'm missing something let me know what tape it's on. I do like the sparring tapes....


----------



## bdparsons (Feb 14, 2005)

jbkenpo said:
			
		

> sigh...
> 
> I was referring primarily to ease of access. But based on what I already know, and how I'm used to executing techniques, it definitely would not be "easy" for me to learn IKCA material...So your absolutely correct.
> 
> ...



Now I think I'm missing something... what do mean what tape "it's" on? I was speaking of the entire course, not a particular item. Glad you enjoyed the freestyle tapes, great material. Truly a resource you can return to again and again.

Respects,
Bill Parsons
Triangle Kenpo Institute


----------



## Seabrook (Feb 15, 2005)

jbkenpo said:
			
		

> Jamie,
> 
> I have to ask...Do you consider Mr. Spry's video system to be top notch? I know you skipped 4th and got your 5th Black from him (based on your book), and participated in his Hall of Fame program. For whatever reason his name doesn't appear on your website anymore.
> 
> ...


I don't think his videos are good at all. The one's I ordered - I have all sold on ebay. 

I got my 4th black from Spry in 1997 and my 5th from him in 1999. I have since moved on to Larry Tatum - and got my 6th from him last year. I was a WKKA member with Joe Palanzo in the mid 1990s but left for personal reasons, although I still like and respect him and his top black belts. Sounds like a lot of jumping - but understand Jason, I needed to to do and find what was best for me. I have found it in Larry tatum.

As for the loyalty question - I don't agree with the way Spry has moved his Kenpo. He has changed so much of it, doesn't require all of the techniques, and calls himself a Grandmaster. I don't have to be loyal to people who become money-hungry and that change their programs for a quick rank.

Jamie Seabrook
www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------



## jdmills (Feb 15, 2005)

Seabrook said:
			
		

> I don't think his videos are good at all. The one's I ordered - I have all sold on ebay.
> 
> I got my 4th black from Spry in 1997 and my 5th from him in 1999. I have since moved on to Larry Tatum - and got my 6th from him last year. I was a WKKA member with Joe Palanzo in the mid 1990s but left for personal reasons, although I still like and respect him and his top black belts. Sounds like a lot of jumping - but understand Jason, I needed to to do and find what was best for me. I have found it in Larry tatum.
> 
> ...



Damn Jaimie!  That took cojones.  I don't know Mr. Spry but I admire your honesty in stating your opinion.

On another note, I also studied under Mr. Palanzo in the late '80's.  Some of his guys are awesome!


----------



## Mark Weiser (May 14, 2005)

Well today I attended a 2 hour class at a Larry Tatum Association School.  Here is what I learned today.  

First I have to say that I learned more in this two hour class with this 7th Dan Black Belt in Kenpo in person that I have in the 4 years or more I have watched Videos and Dvds. 

I will tell you why.  The finer details of Kenpo can not be explained on a video or dvd. These details are the minor details which need to be corrected such as turning a palm inward during a technique and the variables of these techniques are different in person than on a Video and these minor problems will get you hurt in Combat and at Tournaments.  You have to see Kenpo in person for all this to sink in!  

The immeadate feedback is priceless with the Instructor standing there and watching you work. The monthly fee is a small price to pay and the Hour to drive to the school and the other expenses are not even considered when learning Kenpo. 

The Instructor and I had some things to work out such as the finer points of foot placement the exact placements of checks in Stances the fine tuning in Forms and Sets and the why of doing so. 

As someone that has study Kenpo strictly via the Video Medium and I told the Sensi to start me out at White Belt so I can be corrected in the basics of Kenpo. Let me tell you there was a lot to be corrected LOL!! 

I will always use the videos as a reference library but after attending the School and seeing Kenpo in person is a whole different world!  I for one would never again do distance studies again. I am hooked lol I have taken down the Certs off the wall to clear them for the other Certs I will be receiving at this School. 

Sinerely,
Mark E. Weiser


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (May 14, 2005)

Mark:

Congratulations on your excellent experience. Having had the experience in person, it is my sincerest hope that you are able to review the previous posts by persons such as myself, with a renewed understanding of our perspective(s). I have personally taken deep offense to those wearing kenpo black belts who have NOT gone through the course of rigorous corrective instruction, being ridden for the minutae that matters so much.

The subtleties ARE the art, and without the immediate feedback for solid basics, a house built on video is a house of sand. 

Enjoy your journey,

Dave


----------



## ikenpo (May 14, 2005)

Mark Weiser said:
			
		

> I for one would never again do distance studies again. I am hooked lol I have taken down the Certs off the wall to clear them for the other Certs I will be receiving at this School.
> 
> Sinerely,
> Mark E. Weiser



All that and you don't even mention the guy's name? Or where exactly you drove too? Are you talking about Walter Justice in KC?

I'll be home in a couple of months and I might be able to catch up with ya and check ya out.

jb


----------



## evenflow1121 (May 14, 2005)

Yes, there are a lot of specifics that can only be explained by a live instructor. Sure, you may have a general idea as how to execute a certain move, or kick for example, but there are little detailed things that are so important such as how to position your foot or in your case palm correctly, that why you may execute the move as the video tells you, you may also end up hurting yourself. Nothing like a live instructor. If you have no choice I say buy videos for referrences, but I have absolutely very little faith in distance learning and certainly none in ranking.


----------



## evenflow1121 (May 14, 2005)

Mark Weiser said:
			
		

> Well today I attended a 2 hour class at a Larry Tatum Association School. Here is what I learned today.
> 
> First I have to say that I learned more in this two hour class with this 7th Dan Black Belt in Kenpo in person that I have in the 4 years or more I have watched Videos and Dvds.
> 
> ...


You know back when I was in undergraduate I had a buddy of mine who was a pre-med student.  I always wondered why the hell he wanted to partake in such a long career.  My friend replied by simply stating: time will pass no matter what I do, 7 years will pass whether I become an MD or not, so why not do it.  I am glad you found an instructor, and know this you have taken your first step, time will pass and you will get your black belt.  I really do admire your sincerity and your ambition Mark, and I have no doubts that you will make black belt eventually.


----------



## Mark Weiser (May 14, 2005)

Hey JB that is Whom I studied with. He just got promoted to 7th Dan within the last month. I hope to see you there.


----------



## Brother John (May 15, 2005)

Mark Weiser said:
			
		

> Well now the troops have assembled and circled the wagon train LOL!
> 
> Since I live in a Town that has no Kenpo Schools. The only way even to get a glimpse of Kenpo is via video. Now I will try to address the questions.
> 
> ...



Mark: You live in a state with Kenpo Karate instructors, including one in your home town and several that aren't very far away at all.
Try these out: http://www.kenponet.com/studionet/kansas.html
OR: You could always come by my school. I'd be glad to have you show up. 
www.geocities.com/hsokenpokarate

You aren't alone. NO...there's not LOTS of Kenpo in our state, but we are working on that!!!!
The future is BRIGHT..

Your Brother
John


----------



## Brother John (May 15, 2005)

Never mind Mark. 
In reading further I found that you are working with Mr. Justice.

Glad to see you are beyond JUST video. ENJOY!!!...and Drop Sweat Daily.

Your Brother
John


----------



## The Kai (May 15, 2005)

I think that your attitude is really great!!  About your new experinece and your old experiences.  Rock on


----------



## Mark Weiser (May 15, 2005)

Honestly. Mr. Justice's school is less than 10 minutes away from Kansas City Community College so it is no sweat to go after school on Mondays and Wed Nights.  One of the reasons I picked him is the nearness of his school.  Of course being a 7th Dan helps too lol lol


----------



## pete (May 15, 2005)

mark, i am glad that you found out for yourself the difference between a 2-dimensional tv screen and a 3-dimensional instructor.  i am looking forward to meeting and attending mr justice's class at the ltkka camp in las vegas next month.    best wishes on your new journey... pete.


----------



## Mark Weiser (May 15, 2005)

Looking forward to meeting everyone next year in Las Vegas and if the wifes want to get together and play the slots ( :idunno: ) then we can be free for a few hours lol lol


----------



## ikenpo (May 16, 2005)

Mark Weiser said:
			
		

> Of course being a 7th Dan helps too lol lol



Although belt colors show, they are no proof that you know...

~SGM Parker

Keep that in mind...

Good Luck, jb


----------



## Dark Kenpo Lord (May 16, 2005)

jbkenpo said:
			
		

> Although belt colors show, they are no proof that you know...
> 
> ~SGM Parker
> 
> ...


 
You should really meet Walter before saying that.

DarK LorD


----------



## jdmills (May 16, 2005)

I agree with you Mark.  Due to my location (Sarasota, Florida) I am unable to attend a school regularly.  By distance learning, I was more interested in experiences where a person was working with an instructor but only attending classes maybe one a month while working out privately.  I agree that it is nearly impossible to learn good kenpo just using a video tape.  You need to work techniques and have an instructor observe and explain.  Not to mention sparring, which I think is absolutely essential.


----------



## Seabrook (May 16, 2005)

Mark Weiser said:
			
		

> Looking forward to meeting everyone next year in Las Vegas and if the wifes want to get together and play the slots ( :idunno: ) then we can be free for a few hours lol lol


Sounds good to me Mark. Looking forward to meeting you.


Jamie Seabrook
www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------



## BallistikMike (May 16, 2005)

I haven't weighed in on a subject here in quite awhile. May as well be this one. 

I would say that it would have to be very basic, very easily correctable, and if not corrected the bad habits that develop wouldn't damage the knowledge being gained. Meaning for example, your goal was a simple straight palm running up an opponent's centerline wouldn't necessarily be bad even if you fish tailed a bit. 

That boils down to simple self-defense techniques, not an entire "system". With a strong will, self-discipline, corrective practice you would be able to learn the basic details of techniques, but how much? How much better would you be with an expert instructor viewing and correcting your techniques just one time a month? Imagine 2x a month so correction to bad habits could be stopped almost imediately instead of breaking them and having to relearn?

The issue I see isn't that video is a bad media to teach students, it is but a single tool that should be used in the over all picture of gaining knowledge. What I see happening is a lot of instructors and students are seeing it as the "all in" method of learning. This is where having years of experience will help you. This is how video can help you gain knowledge when you are unable to experience it first hand. 

Learning from scratch? I will say no. To many fatal errors can be made in a single jab or jab/cross combo, how many errors are going to be made in a full on Kenpo Technique (even if it has been stripped down to the bare basics for ease of learning)? 

Experience is a great teacher. Because I watched "Saving Private Ryan" does that make me a combat vet, even if I watched it 100x and practiced the combat rolls, low crawls and markmanship? 

Until you feel it, it aint fricken real. 

I am a video student, I also am lucky and have access to some quality instructors, I also have nearly 15 years in the game. I am also a "Live" student. Meaning I get bruises and bloody noses when I make a mistake, not a tape saying try it this way.


----------



## Mark Weiser (Jul 19, 2005)

Okay I went to my first full class under Walter Justice. I have to tell you that the teaching was awesome!  The finer points in having a one to one class with a Senior BB can never be turned down lol.  

I learned so much in one hour I had to go home and practice lol. The finer details are missed so much in Video Training. 

For instance foot placements and learning why we do the moves in Kenpo. Having a real person to react too and having him show me why the S.D Techniques are set up in this order was AWESOME!!!


----------



## KenpoEMT (Jul 28, 2005)

Mark Weiser said:
			
		

> The finer details are missed so much in Video Training.


I have to agree with you; although, I do think a person can pick up on the "shell" of a technique through media.


----------



## Brother John (Jul 30, 2005)

Theban_Legion said:
			
		

> I have to agree with you; although, I do think a person can pick up on the "shell" of a technique through media.


It might be good as a reference for an art that you already know.

Your Bro.
John


----------



## KenpoEMT (Jul 31, 2005)

Brother John said:
			
		

> It might be good as a reference for an art that you already know.


Agreed. 
I don't doubt that a person with a solid foundation formed of live instruction can then learn by watching.


----------



## LawDog (Jul 31, 2005)

*I agree,  actual floor training with an Instructor is the best way.*


----------

